# Anesthesia billing:  cvp and swan ganz coming against CCI edits?



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Nov 22, 2013)

we went on a new computer and now I am getting cci edit for this combination
36556 with 93503.  does any one know something that I do not know about this.  also, can i bill more than 1 CVP?  sometimes we have 2 or 3 36556 what modifier would i use in that case?

thank you!

judith


----------



## mammajoy (Nov 22, 2013)

*CVP and Swan Ganz*

You may bill more than one CVP with the 59 modifier on the extra lines. You cannot bill a CVP with a Swan unless they are in separate sites. If they are in the same site you would bill the Swan.


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you!

judith


----------

